

HP’s Marius Haas to Cisco: “We’ll Bring It.” - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/11/12/hps-marius-haas-to-cisco-well-bring-it-cloud-collision/

======
rizzn
HP's Senior Veep Marius Haas had some strong words for Cisco in his interview
with John yesterday evening (post 3Com acquisition announcement).

Corporate exec interviews admittedly aren't that interesting, usually. This
one is definitely an exception to the rule.

